# Crysis 3 Black Screen Problem



## rahulbalmuri (Mar 4, 2013)

[h=5]Crysis 3 Problem 

 I have installed Crysis 3 on my Sammy Laptop with i7+8gb RAM+650M graphics card+Samsung SSD 250gb and windows 8(clean install from win7) it doesn't work guys.. after going for the new  campaign the intro video goes very smooth.. and then its just black  screen?? how to resolve this issue...[/h]I updated all the drivers.. Nvidia Graphics...+ Integrated Graphics Intel Driver.. Updated Crysis 3 to 1.1 Using the patch Given.. Also tried Using different compatibility settings etc.,

Issue still persists...!!!

Help me guys..!!


----------



## warfreak (Mar 4, 2013)

Hit Alt+Enter to get in windows mode. 
Change resolution to native resolution of your screen if its not so.
Hit Alt+Enter again.

This did the trick for me.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Mar 5, 2013)

The problem is after the intro completes nothing works even alt+enter !!!

My resolution is same as my monitor's resolution


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2013)

And what resolution is that? If it's not a legal copy then check your download source! Something must be wrong! I haven't heard of this problem, yet.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is your direct x updated as well?..If not google it and download i think that should fix it


----------

